# Australia Vs USA



## amishi (Dec 10, 2011)

Could anyone help me decide which is a better option. 
The factors to consider are :
1: Job prospects
2: Medical
3: Retirement
4: Ease of processes
5: Living experience
6: best way to apply for immigration:
A: Visit the country and then apply while your there 
B: Go through and immigration agency


----------



## smartypants (Sep 22, 2011)

Big question, Amishi and the answers could fill a book!



amishi said:


> Could anyone help me decide which is a better option.


The factors to consider are :
1: Job prospects

What's your field? How many years of work experience? Qualifications?

2: Medical

Australia's healthcare system wins out here. It's paid for by everyone's taxes. It doesn't cover everything though (mainly emergencies and incidentals, I think) and you still need to take up private health insurance for things like dental and optical and other things as well. But in general, it's mentally reassuring to know that if you fall sick, you will be taken care of by your countrymen regardless of your income level and job situation.

In the US, without health insurance, it is very very very expensive to get any kind of care. Although hospitals are obligated to treat emergencies for non-insured patients, they will bill you and you will owe them money after the fact. The kind of health insurance you can have is usually dependent on your employer. If you're with a good company, you'll get access to very good health plans with very low premiums, good co-pays and deductibles and decent coverage (percentage-wise). There are typically three kinds of plans: HMO, PPO and EPO, which I can explain in brief if you're interested. You can also choose to get a lump sum from the company and buy your own insurance with a company of your choice. If you're without a job, you will need to buy your own and this can be very expensive, especially if you have no history in the US. People who run their own businesses or are self-employed usually pool together into groups to negotiate good deals with the insurance companies.

My preference here is Australia.

3: Retirement

Many aspects to this: pension, healthcare, quality of life.

Pension: I'm not sure how the Australian pension plan works, but in the US, it is up to you to save and invest. What you end up with at the end of your working life is how much you put into it and where and how it grows. In Australia, I believe the government requires everyone to put in some percentage in a super-annuation fund. Where this money gets invested and what returns one gets on it, I'm not sure. Maybe someone else here knows. But as far as I know, once your retire in Australia, everyone gets a regular pension, enough to live on. The US does have Social Security but what it pays out these days isn't enough to survive on.

Healthcare: Again, healthcare for the elderly here in the US is abysmal. Trying to get money out of the insurance companies once you're at that age is like pulling teeth. You have to be on the phone with them for hours on end to get them to approve treatments. Government helps a bit with a federal Medicare plan and California has Medical on top of it. But overall, the way the US treats its elderly is just very saddening. I regularly see very old people pushing shopping carts and living on the streets in 32F weather here in San Fran and my heart always goes out to them. Healthcare for the elderly is one area the US needs to improve on. This is not a problem in Australia, I believe.

With respect to quality of life once you're old, my honest opinion is that India is the best option. After you retire, a social life is considered to be the best predictor of how long you'll live and India comes out on top here. Socially, you're never isolated in India as there are always people around to hang out with who will also take care of you if the need arises. Besides family and friends, you have daily interactions with dozens of people even if you stay at home: starting with the milkman early in the morning, the dhobi, the dish-washing maid, the cleaning maid, the clothes-washing maid, the watchman, the green-grocer, the neighborhood supply shop delivering supplies, other people like the scrap-dealer who come once in a while, your neighbors who pop in... people are always in and out of your house and you never feel isolated. You also have no mobility issues as you can always go anywhere by flagging down a rickshaw. Also, the cost of living is lower.

In the US (and maybe in Australia too), you will have none of this. You may go days on end without talking to a single person. Older people have difficulty getting and keeping driving licenses, and if you don't drive in the US, you're usually completely immobile and can't go anywhere because public transportation is non-existent in most places, there are no cheap options like rickshaws as taxis are prohibitively expensive. You will be at the mercy of volunteers to drive you somewhere. While you can build a social circle, it's comparatively difficult as neighbors don't really talk to one another here and there isn't the kind of regular daily interaction with service providers like I've described in India. Interactions with family and friends will also be regimented and infrequent; no one pops into someone else's home here, unless it's a pre-arranged event. I think retirement in the US is a very lonely experience. Americans usually like isolated quiet lives like this. But as Indians, we usually need lots of people around us and the daily chitchat and interaction, and that would be something we'd miss as retirees here.

4: Ease of processes

Not sure what you mean. Are you talking about immigration processes?

5: Living experience

I'm sure living in both countries is great. 

The US has lots to see and do, plenty of places to travel to and lots of activities. International travel to Europe or Asia is also cheaper compared to Australia. The population is higher and so things are more lively and goods are much cheaper than Aus. There are dozens of cities to choose from, all with varying climates.



> 6: best way to apply for immigration:
> 
> 
> A: Visit the country and then apply while your there
> B: Go through and immigration agency


In the US, you can't really apply for jobs if you're just visiting. You could come over on a consulting gig and then look around and see if you can get an employer to sponsor you for a work visa. It's tough these days because of the economy, but still worth trying. With Australia, the system is becoming more US-like starting in July 2012 in that employers will get to select visa applicants.


----------



## stormgal (Sep 30, 2009)

That social thing as an elderly person is so important! Unless you get a health aide or go into a nursing home, you're pretty much on your own, which I do agree is so sad!

So for my old age, can I retire in India and still get all those benefits for the elderly?


----------



## smartypants (Sep 22, 2011)

stormgal said:


> That social thing as an elderly person is so important! Unless you get a health aide or go into a nursing home, you're pretty much on your own, which I do agree is so sad!
> 
> So for my old age, can I retire in India and still get all those benefits for the elderly?


Absolutely ! You will do fine with English in the cities and places like Goa. As long as you can stand the pollution, crowds, lack of civic sense and traffic, you'll love it. And you'll also need to build a huge reservoir of patience to deal with the bureaucracy. Beyond that, I can guarantee you will have more company than in the US (excluding places like NYC).


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

visa process is easier in AU, so is getting the citizenship. once you have PR you get all benefits that a citizen gets but in US it is not the case, getting PR is insanely difficult.


----------



## JimJams (Jan 11, 2010)

smartypants said:


> With Australia, the system is becoming more US-like starting in July 2012 in that employers will get to select visa applicants.


Hey guys

Can you tell me where you read this and if this has been confirmed?

I'm just starting out my process of applying for a visa, getting together docs etc. I should easily meet this deadline for a 175 visa, but good to know the background info also in case of any issues.

thanks


----------



## stormgal (Sep 30, 2009)

JimJams said:


> Hey guys
> 
> Can you tell me where you read this and if this has been confirmed?
> 
> ...



yes, it's true and has been confirmed.

You can read all about it here:

http://www.immi.gov.au/skilled/general-skilled-migration/pdf/skillselect-faq.pdf

and here: 

Proposed Skilled Migrant Selection Register (SkillSelect)


----------



## JimJams (Jan 11, 2010)

stormgal said:


> yes, it's true and has been confirmed.
> 
> You can read all about it here:
> 
> ...


Many thanks for the links Stormgal. Looks like anyone wishing to lodge an application should do so before this date if possible, myself included! Although I can see the benefit of this for the country (i think it's a good idea) it does add a lot of uncertainly for migrants.

I'll get a move on!

Enjoy the rest if the holidays.

thanks


----------



## smartypants (Sep 22, 2011)

JimJams said:


> Many thanks for the links Stormgal. Looks like anyone wishing to lodge an application should do so before this date if possible, myself included! Although I can see the benefit of this for the country (i think it's a good idea) it does add a lot of uncertainly for migrants.
> 
> I'll get a move on!
> 
> ...


Keep in mind that whenever they switch to a new system, they stop accepting applications filed with the old system a month or few in advance. So the deadline to file might be earlier than July.


----------



## JimJams (Jan 11, 2010)

smartypants said:


> Keep in mind that whenever they switch to a new system, they stop accepting applications filed with the old system a month or few in advance. So the deadline to file might be earlier than July.


Sure. I am hoping to have my ACS assessment sent off mid-January, and a the visa application off mid-March (or as soon as I get ACS results).

Thanks for letting me know though. I probably should have had all this done couple of months ago anyway so this is just the push I needed!


----------



## ajaypatil (Oct 12, 2010)

Nice article smartypants  ..In India health care / medical support is also not that complicated ..you walk in to any good hospital in the city and pay in cash / by card at the end of the service.If you have good contacts with local doctors / medical professionals then chances of you going to the best hospital are good.There is no link between insurance and medi care.Medical insurance is still very new concept in India.Few insurance companies have started it but they are not very successful so far.


smartypants said:


> Big question, Amishi and the answers could fill a book!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

medical insurance is new in India?? we had medical insurance in India forever now, i think 20 years and it is impossible to get a complete claim back in India. I got a minor surgery done 5 years back, paid 80K INR and got 35K INR back. Medical Insurance in India is insane, An aunt got her knee caps repla`ced`, aid 300K INR, GOT 120K back..


----------



## smartypants (Sep 22, 2011)

ajaypatil said:


> Nice article smartypants


Thanks!



> In India health care / medical support is also not that complicated ..you walk in to any good hospital in the city and pay in cash / by card at the end of the service.If you have good contacts with local doctors / medical professionals then chances of you going to the best hospital are good.


Only if you can afford it. Think of the 90% of people who can't afford this sort of out-of-pocket payment for their treatment. That's what insurance takes care of. It's based on a simple idea: If, for instance, a medical need (such as cancer, root canal etc) is known to strike 1% of the population and costs $100,000 to cure, 100 people paying $1000 each into a pool/fund can secure their treatment vis-à-vis this need since only one of them will need it. This is how insurance companies calculate their premiums - it's all based on the incidence rate of a particular treatment.

Since medical costs are very high in the US (for valid reasons I should add) and out of the reach of most people, insurance becomes a necessity.

Interesting subject but it's getting beside the topic of Aus vs USA .


----------



## ajaypatil (Oct 12, 2010)

:focus: Both USA and Aus are equally good.Someone who has worked and lived in both the countries can better comment in detail.



smartypants said:


> Thanks!
> Only if you can afford it. Think of the 90% of people who can't afford this sort of out-of-pocket payment for their treatment. That's what insurance takes care of. It's based on a simple idea: If, for instance, a medical need (such as cancer, root canal etc) is known to strike 1% of the population and costs $100,000 to cure, 100 people paying $1000 each into a pool/fund can secure their treatment vis-à-vis this need since only one of them will need it. This is how insurance companies calculate their premiums - it's all based on the incidence rate of a particular treatment.
> 
> Since medical costs are very high in the US (for valid reasons I should add) and out of the reach of most people, insurance becomes a necessity.
> ...


----------



## amishi (Dec 10, 2011)

Thanks a ton smarty pants a lot of questions answered:

A FEW MORE QUESTIONS & MY ANSWERS TO YOUR QUESTIONS :

The factors to consider are :
1: Job prospects

What's your field? How many years of work experience? Qualifications? 

I HAVE WORKED FOR AN AMERICAN COMPANY FOR 5 YEARS NOW ON A EXECUTIVE DIRECTOR POSITION. HAVE A TOTAL OF 10 PLUS YRS OF EXPERIENCE. I AM A BACHELORS OF COMMERCE GRADUATE WITH BANKING & LAW AND FRENCH.

How are the prospects you think??

2: Medical

Australia's healthcare system wins out here. It's paid for by everyone's taxes. It doesn't cover everything though (mainly emergencies and incidentals, I think) and you still need to take up private health insurance for things like dental and optical and other things as well. But in general, it's mentally reassuring to know that if you fall sick, you will be taken care of by your countrymen regardless of your income level and job situation.

HOW MUCH DOES PRIVATE HEALTH INSURANCE COST IN AUSTRALIA AND IN USA

I AM A DIABETIC SO DOES THESE INSURANCES COVER THAT AND ANYTHING THAT COULD HAPPEN IN FUTURE RELATED TO IT??

In the US, without health insurance, it is very very very expensive to get any kind of care. Although hospitals are obligated to treat emergencies for non-insured patients, they will bill you and you will owe them money after the fact. The kind of health insurance you can have is usually dependent on your employer. If you're with a good company, you'll get access to very good health plans with very low premiums, good co-pays and deductibles and decent coverage (percentage-wise). There are typically three kinds of plans: HMO, PPO and EPO, which I can explain in brief if you're interested. You can also choose to get a lump sum from the company and buy your own insurance with a company of your choice. If you're without a job, you will need to buy your own and this can be very expensive, especially if you have no history in the US. People who run their own businesses or are self-employed usually pool together into groups to negotiate good deals with the insurance companies.

My preference here is Australia.

3: Retirement

Many aspects to this: pension, healthcare, quality of life.

Pension: I'm not sure how the Australian pension plan works, but in the US, it is up to you to save and invest. What you end up with at the end of your working life is how much you put into it and where and how it grows. In Australia, I believe the government requires everyone to put in some percentage in a super-annuation fund. Where this money gets invested and what returns one gets on it, I'm not sure. Maybe someone else here knows. But as far as I know, once your retire in Australia, everyone gets a regular pension, enough to live on. The US does have Social Security but what it pays out these days isn't enough to survive on.

WHAT PERCENTAGE DO YOU GET IF YOU SAVE SOME PART OF YOUR INCOME MONTHLY IN A BANK AND SAY PUT IT IN A FIXED DEPOSIT FOR 5 YEARS OR SO?? IS THERE SUCH A THING?? AND THE SAME VS AUSTRALIA HOW MUCH OF INTEREST DO YOU GET??

Healthcare: Again, healthcare for the elderly here in the US is abysmal. Trying to get money out of the insurance companies once you're at that age is like pulling teeth. You have to be on the phone with them for hours on end to get them to approve treatments. Government helps a bit with a federal Medicare plan and California has Medical on top of it. But overall, the way the US treats its elderly is just very saddening. I regularly see very old people pushing shopping carts and living on the streets in 32F weather here in San Fran and my heart always goes out to them. Healthcare for the elderly is one area the US needs to improve on. This is not a problem in Australia, I believe.

With respect to quality of life once you're old, my honest opinion is that India is the best option. After you retire, a social life is considered to be the best predictor of how long you'll live and India comes out on top here. Socially, you're never isolated in India as there are always people around to hang out with who will also take care of you if the need arises. Besides family and friends, you have daily interactions with dozens of people even if you stay at home: starting with the milkman early in the morning, the dhobi, the dish-washing maid, the cleaning maid, the clothes-washing maid, the watchman, the green-grocer, the neighborhood supply shop delivering supplies, other people like the scrap-dealer who come once in a while, your neighbors who pop in... people are always in and out of your house and you never feel isolated. You also have no mobility issues as you can always go anywhere by flagging down a rickshaw. Also, the cost of living is lower.

In the US (and maybe in Australia too), you will have none of this. You may go days on end without talking to a single person. Older people have difficulty getting and keeping driving licenses, and if you don't drive in the US, you're usually completely immobile and can't go anywhere because public transportation is non-existent in most places, there are no cheap options like rickshaws as taxis are prohibitively expensive. You will be at the mercy of volunteers to drive you somewhere. While you can build a social circle, it's comparatively difficult as neighbors don't really talk to one another here and there isn't the kind of regular daily interaction with service providers like I've described in India. Interactions with family and friends will also be regimented and infrequent; no one pops into someone else's home here, unless it's a pre-arranged event. I think retirement in the US is a very lonely experience. Americans usually like isolated quiet lives like this. But as Indians, we usually need lots of people around us and the daily chitchat and interaction, and that would be something we'd miss as retirees here.


THERE ARE GROUPS IN EVERY CITY / STATE IN THE US LIKE BIKERS OR WRITERS ETC WHATEVER INTERESTS YOU WOULDN'T YOU MAKE MORE FRIENDS IN THE LOCAL COMMUNITY THAT WAY??

4: Ease of processes

Not sure what you mean. Are you talking about immigration processes?

YA I MEANT MIGRATION PROCESS

5: Living experience

I'm sure living in both countries is great.

The US has lots to see and do, plenty of places to travel to and lots of activities. International travel to Europe or Asia is also cheaper compared to Australia. The population is higher and so things are more lively and goods are much cheaper than Aus. There are dozens of cities to choose from, all with varying climates.

In the US, you can't really apply for jobs if you're just visiting. You could come over on a consulting gig and then look around and see if you can get an employer to sponsor you for a work visa. It's tough these days because of the economy, but still worth trying. With Australia, the system is becoming more US-like starting in July 2012 in that employers will get to select visa applicants.[/QUOTE]

WHAT DO YOU MEAN BY CONSULTING GIG?? IT'S AS GOOD AS APPLYING FOR A H1B VISA ISNT IT?? 

WHAT I MEANT TO ASK IS THAT IF I GO VISIT A FRIEND SAY IN AUSTRALIA OR IN US IN BOTH CASES I CAN BE THERE AND LEGALLY GET THE VISA CHANGED TO A WORK VISA AND THEN APPLY FOR A JOB. THOUGH A FRIEND OF MINE FROM AUSTRALIA WAS SAYING THAT UNLESS YOU JOIN A BIG COMPANY NO ONE WILL BE BOTHERED TO GIVE YOU A SPONSORSHIP LETTER ?? AND IN US CONSULT A LAWYER AND GET THE WORK VISA DONE IF IT CAN BR DONE THAT WAY?? 

I GUESS WITH ALL THE INPUTS : YOUR'E SAYING RETIREMENT IS BEST IN INDIA
AND ACTUALLY I WOULDN'T WANT SUBSTANDARD STUFF THE OLDER I GROW DON'T WANY POLLUTION OR A DECENT PARK TO WALK CAUSE THAT'S WHAT YOU WANT OF COURSE A GOOD HEALTH CARE THOUGH I GUESS EVERYWHERE BE IT INDIA / US / AUS YOU HAVE TO SAVE FOR YOUR OWN HEALTH CARE COZ 100% NO WHERE CAN YOU REIMBURSE

GUYS ANY MORE THOUGHTS / EXPERIENCES ID BE HAPPY TO HEAR / ANY LOCAL INDIANS WHO ARE HAVE LIVED IN US / AUSTRALIA FOR A WHILE AND CAN GUIDE ME THAT WOULD BE GREAT!!


----------



## belgarath (Jul 15, 2011)

WHAT I MEANT TO ASK IS THAT IF I GO VISIT A FRIEND SAY IN AUSTRALIA OR IN US IN BOTH CASES I CAN BE THERE AND LEGALLY GET THE VISA CHANGED TO A WORK VISA AND THEN APPLY FOR A JOB. 

That's not possible either in US or AU. 

However, you can arrange interviews with employers during the touristic visit, and if they make you an offer they can apply for a sponsorship. 

THOUGH A FRIEND OF MINE FROM AUSTRALIA WAS SAYING THAT UNLESS YOU JOIN A BIG COMPANY NO ONE WILL BE BOTHERED TO GIVE YOU A SPONSORSHIP LETTER ?? 

Quite correct. Why a small company should bother with the cost & hassle, unless you have experience and skills unavailable in Australia?


AND IN US CONSULT A LAWYER AND GET THE WORK VISA DONE IF IT CAN BR DONE THAT WAY?? 

That is not possible. Only a prospective employer can apply for a H1B on your behalf. You or your lawyer cannot do it by yourself.


----------



## JBY (May 17, 2011)

My honest suggestion: You need to stop thinking so much about pros and cons and act fast, there is no prefect place...Australia is closing its immigration doors soon and if you don't start the process for PR , you will most likely miss out. Canada already closed their doors so you'll be stuck where you are if immigration is what you are looking forward to. 

Cheers


----------



## gourab (Aug 1, 2011)

You have raised some good points about the social aspects that I think some people tend to ignore. I agree with you on these points. But there is also downside to living as an elderly couple in Indian metros. The elderly couples living alone are most vulnerable to being attacked as recent crime statistics show. Living in smaller cities in India has the problem that the medical facilities may not be upto the mark. And I think that by the time we get old the culture in India will not be different than other western countries as the changes in last 10 years have shown.



amishi said:


> With respect to quality of life once you're old, my honest opinion is that India is the best option. After you retire, a social life is considered to be the best predictor of how long you'll live and India comes out on top here. Socially, you're never isolated in India as there are always people around to hang out with who will also take care of you if the need arises. Besides family and friends, you have daily interactions with dozens of people even if you stay at home: starting with the milkman early in the morning, the dhobi, the dish-washing maid, the cleaning maid, the clothes-washing maid, the watchman, the green-grocer, the neighborhood supply shop delivering supplies, other people like the scrap-dealer who come once in a while, your neighbors who pop in... people are always in and out of your house and you never feel isolated. You also have no mobility issues as you can always go anywhere by flagging down a rickshaw. Also, the cost of living is lower.
> 
> In the US (and maybe in Australia too), you will have none of this. You may go days on end without talking to a single person. Older people have difficulty getting and keeping driving licenses, and if you don't drive in the US, you're usually completely immobile and can't go anywhere because public transportation is non-existent in most places, there are no cheap options like rickshaws as taxis are prohibitively expensive. You will be at the mercy of volunteers to drive you somewhere. While you can build a social circle, it's comparatively difficult as neighbors don't really talk to one another here and there isn't the kind of regular daily interaction with service providers like I've described in India. Interactions with family and friends will also be regimented and infrequent; no one pops into someone else's home here, unless it's a pre-arranged event. I think retirement in the US is a very lonely experience. Americans usually like isolated quiet lives like this. But as Indians, we usually need lots of people around us and the daily chitchat and interaction, and that would be something we'd miss as retirees here.


----------



## lifeisgood (Mar 30, 2010)

amishi said:


> Could anyone help me decide which is a better option.
> The factors to consider are :
> 1: Job prospects
> 2: Medical
> ...


this post is surely gonna get a lot of comments..


----------



## stormgal (Sep 30, 2009)

JBY said:


> Canada already closed their doors so you'll be stuck where you are if immigration is what you are looking forward to.
> 
> Cheers


Wow, is this true? Do you mean by tightening (sort of like what Oz will do this upcoming July) or by closing indefinitely? I'm not surprised, though


----------



## Esurfer (Nov 18, 2011)

stormgal said:


> Wow, is this true? Do you mean by tightening (sort of like what Oz will do this upcoming July) or by closing indefinitely? I'm not surprised, though


Yes, they have some what tightened their immigration laws. Only certain occupations (29 occupations) are allowed under skilled migration and the list is getting shorter by the day.


----------



## JBY (May 17, 2011)

stormgal said:


> Wow, is this true? Do you mean by tightening (sort of like what Oz will do this upcoming July) or by closing indefinitely? I'm not surprised, though


Yep, Its similar to what Oz plans to do in July 2012, but not exactly.

Since June 2010, Canada pretty much shutdown its immigration door, Only those within a list of 29 Skills (most low-skilled plumber, crane operator, etc but you need Bachelor degree at the same time so obviously plumbers, welders, with Bachelor degree are v rare) and there is a Visa cap of 10,000 Applications per year, So once they receive 10,000 applications in 1 year they stop accepting new ones.

The only way for skilled Immigration canada since Jun 2012 for the majority is via a job offer, which we all know is extremely difficult/rare if ur overseas.

The Canadian Immigration minister also hinted recently that they want to reduce immigrants numbers even further. Keep in mind though that Canada has a backlog of almost 6 Years worth of Immigration Applicants! (around 1Million i read somewhere!), so many people who applied 6 years ago (before 2010 cut off) are still waiting or just receiving their PRs.


----------



## stormgal (Sep 30, 2009)

JBY said:


> (around 1Million i read somewhere!), so many people who applied 6 years ago (before 2010 cut off) are still waiting or just receiving their PRs.


Wow, that's ridiculous. Reminds me of a friend of my brother's who's from somewhere in Asia (don't remember the country) - her mom had applied for a green card (PR) for her when she was 6 years old, and she finally got it - at the ripe age of 26!


----------



## onlyassignments (Aug 22, 2011)

eb3 employees in USA will have to wait up to 70 years to receive their green card. they will be receiving their green card at tender age of 96.


----------



## smartypants (Sep 22, 2011)

amishi said:


> Thanks a ton smarty pants a lot of questions answered:


You're welcome .



> A FEW MORE QUESTIONS & MY ANSWERS TO YOUR QUESTIONS :
> 
> The factors to consider are :
> 1: Job prospects
> ...


You probably know that banking and finance are in the dumps in the US right now. You may be able to get a foothold as a consultant but don't expect to come in as an Executive Director. I don't want to discourage you, just make sure you're realistic. With such a good position, job history and educational background, you must have a great life there. Why do you want to move?? I think Australia might be a much better bet for you. In fact, any large financial center like Singapore, Hong Kong would also be options to consider, imho. The advantages of Sin or HK are that they're just 5 hours flying time from India, so you can always take quick trips when needed but have the benefit of living in a developed country.




> HOW MUCH DOES PRIVATE HEALTH INSURANCE COST IN AUSTRALIA AND IN USA
> 
> I AM A DIABETIC SO DOES THESE INSURANCES COVER THAT AND ANYTHING THAT COULD HAPPEN IN FUTURE RELATED TO IT??


Cost in the US is dependent on the plan's coverage and features, your place of residence, your employer and how much they subsidize the costs, your age and health background / risk factors. If you have wife and kids, add more. So it's hard to say. The same with Australia. It's a free market, so plans vary widely. It's like asking how much a digital camera costs - you can get one from $20 all the way through $5000 . 



> \WHAT PERCENTAGE DO YOU GET IF YOU SAVE SOME PART OF YOUR INCOME MONTHLY IN A BANK AND SAY PUT IT IN A FIXED DEPOSIT FOR 5 YEARS OR SO?? IS THERE SUCH A THING?? AND THE SAME VS AUSTRALIA HOW MUCH OF INTEREST DO YOU GET??


In the US, we're in a recession so the government is currently discouraging people from stashing money away in the bank; they want people to spend it so that people keep their jobs, businesses do better and the economy in general gets stimulated. So the current interest rate is 0%. A few years ago, rates were about 5%. Fixed deposits are not really the way to go if you want to grow your money because interest rates are generally low. They're a good way to keep your cash safe at the moment since nothing else is doing better, but for growth, you'll need to catch the economy on its upswing and invest your money properly.

In Australia, the rate is 6% I believe, but they're also reducing it to stimulate housing.



> THERE ARE GROUPS IN EVERY CITY / STATE IN THE US LIKE BIKERS OR WRITERS ETC WHATEVER INTERESTS YOU WOULDN'T YOU MAKE MORE FRIENDS IN THE LOCAL COMMUNITY THAT WAY??


Yes, but I was talking about the situation when you're old. Getting around would be difficult to meet up these people with mutual interests for the reasons I mentioned earlier - no driving license, no public transportation, have to depend on volunteer programs to be taken to places.



> WHAT DO YOU MEAN BY CONSULTING GIG?? IT'S AS GOOD AS APPLYING FOR A H1B VISA ISNT IT??


There's also the L1 and B1 visas. By consulting gig, I meant a company like Infosys which takes up consulting contracts in the US, sends Indian consultants to the US for the duration of the contract. While you're working out your contract, you could look around and see if there are positions available and if some company is willing to sponsor you for a longer-term work visa.


----------

